# Do people care if you sit alone in college or university?



## rapidfox1

I'm going to go to of these institutions one day and I'll no longer be going home to eat lunch. I'll have to eat there and I'm afraid of people judging me as I eat alone.


----------



## Just Lurking

It's not a big deal. I recall seeing plenty of people eating alone in my college cafeteria.

Maybe some will judge you for this, but eh, if you want to eat alone, then eat alone. If you're feeling self-conscious about this, then open up notes from a class or bring a book or put on headphones.


----------



## sansd

No. It's very common, completely normal.


----------



## Vincent Law

So what if they judge you. They aren't God. You shouldn't give a ****.

Panic at the thought of doing a thing is a challenge to do it.


----------



## Black And Mild

Nah, it's not weird. A lot of people eat/do **** alone in college because their schedules don't match well with their friends. The only time eating alone is kind of weird is at dinner time. The reason why I say that is because most people don't have classes towards the end of the day, so it's easy to go with friends... Honestly though, most people are going to be too caught up in their own **** to even care that you are alone.

Last semester I ate alone *ALL* the time because I didn't have friends. Thing was though, I was never the only person eating alone.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

University is very different from high school. The majority of people are never going to learn your name, unless the class is real tight and personal. I sit alone all the time. I see plenty of other people sitting alone. Most people stick to their own social circles and leave everyone else alone.


----------



## Barette

No not as much, maybe dinner, but even then just bring a laptop or a book and notebooks and do work while you eat and no one really cares. I see a lot of kids eating alone, and they always have work to keep them busy and it looks totally fine. Especially since there's usually more than one caf to eat, like here there's 3 or more options, 2 of which you can get takeout and eat it outside if you feel you might be judged in the crowded area.


----------



## broseph

No, no one cares. In all likelihood most people won't notice you're there.


----------



## Random Dude

In all honesty, if you will be sitting alone all the time for the whole year and look scared than some people will definitely notice. 

However, it's not the act of siting alone, but how you do it that counts. If you feel comfortable siting alone, you will also look comfortable and appear confident and perhaps even mysterious to others. You could definitely try bringing a laptop or a book with you to get you distracted and relaxed. 

Like CrimsonTrigger said, university is not school, people mostly mind their own business and everyone is much more independent of each other. You might even find that they are much more friendly, and try to initiate conversations and get to know you, so be ready for that as well.


----------



## Monroee

In my college, 80% of the people are sitting alone. Granted, I've never gone in the cafeteria, but everywhere else, the lounges, the areas with tables, everywhere, people are alone doing their own thing. It was astonishing to me when I first went to see this. That it was actually completely normal, & even EXPECTED, for people to sit alone.

People sat alone with their laptops, with their work, with a book, or even just sat there with a drink & just watched people go by. It's understood that everyone is on a break & waiting for their next class. So it's not a big deal, it's not a deal at all.

I guess that's why I love my college but hated HS.  Complete opposite.

But got to admit, I don't know what big universities are like. At the moment I'm at community college, I'll be going to Uni later on.


----------



## Disastuh

I go to a pretty big university, so being alone is nothing at all. I'm completely anonymous, as are most others, and there are just too many people to pay any mind to anyway. Admittedly, however, when I lived on campus I was always too nervous to eat alone in the cafeteria, so I would get my food to-go and eat in my dorm room. You have nothing to worry about, especially if you're considering a university like U of T, Ryerson, or York...or even colleges like George Brown, or whatever. No-one will notice.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

No one cares.


----------



## pita

rapidfox1 said:


> I'm going to go to of these institutions one day and I'll no longer be going home to eat lunch. I'll have to eat there and I'm afraid of people judging me as I eat alone.


I don't think they do.


----------



## pita

Disastuh said:


> I go to a pretty big university, so being alone is nothing at all. I'm completely anonymous, as are most others, and there are just too many people to pay any mind to anyway. Admittedly, however, when I lived on campus I was always too nervous to eat alone in the cafeteria, so I would get my food to-go and eat in my dorm room. You have nothing to worry about, especially if you're considering a university like *U of T*, Ryerson, or York...or even colleges like George Brown, or whatever. No-one will notice.


Yes, especially U of T.


----------



## Marlon

I see so many people walking/sitting alone that I don't care that I'm one of those people anymore. It gives me a greater sense of freedom.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

It is alot different than high school, sitting alone and being alone is pretty common. There seems to be alot of shy people around.


----------



## Resonance

Does it matter if they care?


----------



## CoastalSprite

Invisiblehandicap said:


> No one cares.


Pretty much. College/university is really unlike high school that way.


----------



## Octal

I've been sitting alone at university for 2 years, no one cares. For me its worse than high school, because its as if you dont even exist, not to other students and certainly not to the lecturer.


----------



## Banzai

Yes. Number 1 reason why I don't attend 97% of lectures and 70% of [compulsary] classes.

I wouldn't care if I did a large course with several hundred people in it. But I don't so it's a lot more noticeable.


----------



## Octal

Banzai said:


> Yes. Number 1 reason why I don't attend 97% of lectures and 70% of [compulsary] classes.
> 
> I wouldn't care if I did a large course with several hundred people in it. But I don't so it's a lot more noticeable.


Right, I'm in a huge class so its a lot easier to hide in the shadows lol. But I dont go to lectures like you, I only go to the compulsory pracs and tutorials that come with my course.


----------



## ForeverInBloom

pita said:


> Yes, especially U of T.


UT, as in University of Texas at Austin or University of Toronto? I ask, because I will most likely be matriculating to UT Austin and the thought of eating alone worries me some.


----------



## pita

ForeverInBloom said:


> UT, as in University of Texas at Austin or University of Toronto? I ask, because I will most likely be matriculating to UT Austin and the thought of eating alone worries me some.


Toronto. But Texas may be the same, especially if it's a big school.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Nope it's pretty common.


----------



## Fellifax

I'm at a big uni so it is common to see a lot of people sitting alone in the dining halls. There are many different reasons for why someone would be sitting alone so it really isn't a big deal.


----------



## mikeiscacc

Doesn't matter.






Just Go TV - new YouTube channel features awkward pranks and comedy


----------



## 346322

I preferred to sit alone to be honest especially now that I am in college. Peaceful studies is all that matters to me now ;/


----------



## MachoMadness

If its a big university no one really cares. I do it all the time, just bring a book along and escape into the pages. The worst time to eat alone is dinner though because classes maybe done and you can't act like I'm getting a quick bite to eat before class.


----------



## Xsy

In lectures I always sit in the right topmost corner( don't ask why, I don't know ), while most people like to sit closer. So most of the time I sit alone, but no one cares. You can sit wherever you want, and if you want to sit alone that's just your preference.

During downtime I usually find a nice bench in the shade and sit there alone eating my lunch. Again, no one cares, everyone is doing their own thing. I'm pretty sure I can keep being alone for the whole 3 years and no one would care too much. And its one of the things I like about the University, because I like being alone


----------



## mdiada

it's one of the biggest differences between high school and college- no one gives a damn if you sit alone. haha. overall, college students are more mature and have more important worries.


----------

